# Is this really BBA?



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a photo from the APC algaefinder... I have this growing on several leaves. I also have the little tufts of hair-like algae that I am quite sure is BBA.

The tufts of BBA have responded well to the excel treatment; I've also adjust my lighting in hopes of obtaining a better CO2/light balance.

None of these things are affecting the algae like in the photo above... it keeps spreading and spreading. If I keep hacking away the leaves I'm afraid there won't be anything left of the plants.

Is this in fact, BBA or is it a different beast altogether?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

that does look like Black Beard / Black brush ...
IF you can, here's what I'd try at least to confirm:
remove one affected plant, give it a bath in H202 (Hydrogen Peroxide 3%) for ~ 15 minutes. (this should NOT harm the plant in any way)
it should bubble.
rinse the plant off with water and replant.
you should notice the algae turn RED / pink within 24 hours, and you should see the now red colored algae die/disappear from that plant.
ASSUMING the plant reacts in this way, either repeat for the rest of the affected plants or you can apply H202 directly on the affected plants (with a syringe and filters turned OFF, not more that 2ML per gallon)


----------

